# Ich bins ...



## MikeHunter (14 Dez. 2017)

Ich freue mich ebenfalls hier im Forum gelandet zu sein. 
Ich bin fast schon ein alter Hase was "snapping" angeht.
Mal sehen was ich aus meiner alten Sammlung noch so 
rauskramen kann. Vorausgesetzt ich finde sie


----------



## weazel32 (14 Dez. 2017)

Denn gib alles


----------



## Max100 (14 Dez. 2017)

Dann mal viel Spaß, bin gespannt was du noch so findest


----------



## General (15 Dez. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

